# Legend One: July for chamber instruments



## adamrowe (Mar 19, 2018)

This is my first non-comment post here, so hello.

I'd like to share something I wrote several years ago. I recently dusted it off and made minor adjustments for play-ability and instrumentation, but otherwise I've left it unchanged (which I'm sure the me of the past would appreciate).

It's a lot to ask, but if you listen to this piece, please listen to the whole thing. It's meant to be listened to all together rather than movement by movement. (And if anyone else has a large project they would like my thoughts on, I'd be glad to return the favor.)

Legend One (July)

Thanks!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I listened to the first track and parts of other tracks. Given the volume of music posted here, yes it's a lot to ask to listen to a whole 26 movement work. I think there are some interesting melodies, but would work better integrated together structurally.


----------



## adamrowe (Mar 19, 2018)

Can't judge a book by its cover!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't believe I am. Depending on the complexity I listened more closely to some movements. So I have a good idea of what is presented. I think the mainly standalone parts would work better with more form and structure.


----------



## adamrowe (Mar 19, 2018)

I was sort of just kidding. Also, the first movement is sort of an introduction, a very upfront exposition of the main motive. Movement 7 is probably more representative of the piece as a whole.

This is a piece I wrote in college, _circa_ 1999. It's the first longer work I feel is really complete. I've played a couple of the movements with friends, but it hasn't ever seen an audience, so earlier this year I dusted it off and tried to make sure it's prepared enough to give a score to musicians.

It's a little more 'in your face' than I write now, but I have tried to not make any substantial changes to it beyond a handful of instrumentation adjustments. (The me from years ago would appreciate that, I'm sure.)


----------

